# [Guide] [Tab 2 10.1 AND 7.0] Rooting/CWM/ROM's



## MultipleMonomials (Aug 11, 2012)

WARNING: Using sections A, B or E will void your warranty. 

NOTE: This device is almost unbrickable so long as you don't mess around with bootloaders, so if something goes wrong post in the Q&A section and we'll help you fix it.

MODEL NUMBER KEY:before you use this guide, you must find your model number.

First digit: *5* for tab 10.1,* 3* for tab 7.0
Final three digits: *100* for 3g, *110* for wifi European, *113* for wifi american

SECTIONS:

*A. Root

B. Install a JB-based ROM

C. Install a ICS-based ROM

D. Install a kernel

E. Restore to stock

F. Unroot

G. Flash a file with Mobile ODIN*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*A. Root*

This should root any gtab2 10.1 or 7.0 model running ICS. It will not wipe any data.

1. Download and install if you don't already have them:
SAMSUNG KIES
Odin v1.85

2. Download the correct ClockworkMod Recovery (CWM) for your device:

p5100

p5110

p5113

p3100

p3110

p3113

3. Put either
CWM-root-gtab2.zip (for the p5113),
CWM-root-gtab2a.zip (for the p5100 and p5110) or
cwm-root-gtab2.zip (for 7" devices)

on your MicroSD card or internal storage

4. Turn off the tablet

5. Hold volume UP (away from power button) for a few seconds

6. Volume DOWN (towards the power button) to confirm that you want to enter download mode

7. Open ODIN

8. Plug in your tablet. A box in ODIN should turn yellow.

9. Click PDA and browse to the recovery file you downloaded in step 2.

10. Uncheck Auto Reboot In ODIN

11. Click Start.

12. Hold volume down and power to get out of download mode, and keep holding them to boot into CWM

13. Use the volume buttons to navigate to install zip from sdcard, then choose zip from sdcard (or internal storage)

14. Select the CWM-root-gtab2.zip file you downloaded earlier and install

15. Click reboot system now

16. You should be rooted!

NOTE: CWM recovery will be deleted if you perform a normal boot when your tab is on the 4.0.4 stock ROM. To access it again, perform steps 1-12.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*B. Install a JB-based ROM*

THIS WILL WIPE YOUR DATA

JB AOSP-based ROM's for the tab 10.1:

SybrWar (p5110)

Teamhacksung CM10 (all versions of Gtab 2 10.1)

AOKP JB (p5113)

JB AOSP-based ROM's for the tab 7.0:

AOKP JB

Teamhacksung CM10

1. Download the ROM to your tablet's MicroSD card or internal storage

2. Download Google Apps and put it on your tab.

3. Download the correct ClockworkMod Recovery (CWM) for your device:

 IMPORTANT: CWM6 is only for JB ROM's.

CWM6 for p5100

CWM6 for p5110

CWM6 for p5113

CWM6 for p3100

CWM6 for p3110

CWM6 for p3113

4. Turn off the tablet

5. Hold volume UP (away from power button) for a few seconds

6. Volume DOWN to confirm that you want to enter download mode

7. Open ODIN

8. Plug in your tablet. A box in ODIN should turn yellow.

9. Click PDA and browse to the recovery file.

10. Click Start.

11. There should be a green box in the upper left corner saying "PASS". Unplug your device.

12. Reboot into recovery (see above)

13. Go to Backup/Restore and hit backup to external storage (it may take a while)

14. Click wipe data/factory reset

15. Go to install zip from sdcard>choose zip from sdcard or internal storage

16. Find your ROM and hit install.

17. Go to install zip from sdcard>choose zip from sdcard or internal storage

18. Find gapps-jb-20120726-signed.zip and hit install.

19. After it's finished, hit reboot system now.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*C. Install an ICS-based ROM*

THIS WILL WIPE YOUR DATA

This section assumes you have CWM5 installed via Section A

ICS TW/Stock-based ROM's for Tab 10.1:

4.0.3:

Fry ROM (p5100)
CleanROM (p5113 & p5110)
InfectedROM (p5113 & p5110)

4.0.4:

 SRD (Stock Rooted Deoxed) ICS (p5113)
ASERG RUS (p5100) (does not require wipe when coming from stock)

ICS TW/Stock-based ROM's for Tab 7.0:

SRD Base (p3113)
Tab2Lite (p3113)

ICS AOSP-based ROM's for 10.1: (all are 4.0.4)

Cherry Picked CM9 (p5110) (needs gapps)

Teamhacksung CM9 (all versions of Gtab 2 10.1) (needs gapps)

ICS AOSP-based ROM's for 10.1:

TimV_ Stripped AOKP

BlackIce AOKP

AOKP M6

NOTE: If you are on CM9 and want to move to a TW-based ROM, you MUST flash the ADB fix kernel (10.1) or after step 9 in this section.

1. Download the ROM to your tablet's MicroSD card or internal storage

2. (OPTIONAL) If your ROM needs gapps (marked in green), download http://goo.im/gapps/...0429-signed.zip and put it on your tab.

3. Reboot into recovery (see above)

4. Go to Backup/Restore and hit backup (it may take a while)

NOTE: You can skip the next step if coming from stock and flashing Aserg RUS

5. Click wipe data/factory reset

7. Go to install zip from sdcard>choose zip from sdcard/internal storage

8. Find your ROM (or gapps) and hit install.

9. (OPTIONAL) If your ROM needs gapps, repeat steps 7-8 but with the gapps file.

10. After it's finished, hit reboot system now.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*D. Install a kernel*

10.1 kernels (compatible with all versions) 

*TW kernel (for stock and stock-based ROM's):*
ADB fix kernel NOTE: This kernel fixes a bug in the stock kernel that prevents ADB from running as root. Otherwise, it is exactly like stock. If you aren't using ADB, you don't need this. (use subsection 1)

*CM9 kernel (only for official CM9):*
MetalliKernel (use subsection 2)

*CM10OC kernel (for CM10 and AOKP JB ROM's):*
CM10OC Kernel (use subsection 2)

7.0 kernels: 

*ICS Kernel (for stock and CM9 ICS):*
Stock/AOSP OC Kernel (p3113 only) (use subsection 2)

*CM9 kernel (only for official CM9):*
MetalliKernel (all versions of gtab 7.0) (use subsection 2)

*CM10OC kernel(for codeworxx's CM10):*
CM10OC Kernel (all versions of gtab 7.0) (use subsection 2)

Subsection 1: Install an odinable kernel (.tar or .tar.md5 file)

1. Power off, then hold power and volume UP (towards power button) . Then click volume DOWN to get into download mode.

2. Open ODIN. One of the boxes should be yellow.

3. Use the PDA button to select the kernel.

4. Hit Start

5. Enjoy!

Subsection 2: Install a CWM flashable kernel (.zip file)

1. Put the kernel file on your SD card.

2. Reboot into recovery (power + volume DOWN).

3. OPTIONAL: go to backup & restore and click backup.

4. Click install zip from sdcard>choose zip from sdcard

5. Select the kernel file and confirm the install.

6. Go back to the main menu and click reboot system.

7. Enjoy!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*E. Restore to stock*

THIS WILL WIPE YOUR DATA!

4.0.3 for p5100: https://hotfile.com/...XXALD9.rar.html

4.0.3 for p5110: http://www.hotfile.c...D3_PEO.zip.html

4.0.4 for p5100: http://www.hotfile.c...G1_SER.zip.html

4.0.4 for p5113: http://www.hotfile.c...G5_XAR.zip.html

unknown ICS for p5113: http://69.46.67.99/G..._ldcgx9tzmx.zip

4.0.4 for p3100: http://samsung-updat..._3kdo3qe503.zip (PIT files: 16Gb p3100, 8GB p3100

Note: for more language options for stock ROM's, for the tab 10, go here.

1. Reboot into Download Mode.

2. Unzip/unrar the stock firmware

3. click PDA and find the stock file (PDA/PLATFORM file, the largest one).

4. Click PIT and open the .pit file you downloaded (if one was included with your ROM)

4. OPTIONAL: if you want to flash the bootloader and/or csc, you can select them as well. If you don't know what that means, you don't need to do it.

5. Click Start.

6. Enjoy!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*F. Unroot*

THIS WILL NOT WIPE YOUR DATA

NOTE: This has only been tested on the tab 10.1. If you try it on the 7.0, report back with your results.

1. Download Root_Remover.zip and put it onto your sd card.

2. Reboot into recovery.

3. Go to install zip from sdcard>choose zip from sdcard

4. Find Root_Remover.zip and confirm the install.

5. Now get your support and pray they don't check the download counter. (I will make a guide to reset it as soon as someone figures out how)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*G. Flash a file with Mobile ODIN*

PLEASE NOTE THAT MOBILE ODIN MAY NOT BE WORKING AS OF THIS POST. IT WILL SAY "Rebooting into recovery..." AND THEN JUST STOP. (confirmed on the p5113, likely on other devices)

Using Mobile ODIN is recommended for advanced users only. You must have root.

Using Mobile ODIN will NOT increase your flash counter, and therefore your warranty will remain intact.

1. Extract or copy the file you want to flash to your tablet. If you're flashing a ROM, you only want the PLATFORM/PDA file (.tar.md5) (almost always the largest file)

 NOTE: There are no .pit files in Mobile ODIN. They are installed along with your flashkernel.

2. Download either Mobile ODIN pro ($5) OR Mobile ODIN lite (does not include EverRoot, so you will need to re-root using ODIN) and the p51xx FlashKernel from here.

3. Click on Open File... in Mobile ODIN and find the file you want to flash.

4. If you're flashing a ROM, click Recovery and click clear on the window that pops up.

5. If applicable, enable EverRoot.

6. Select both Wipe data and cache and Wipe Dalvik cache

7. Click flash firmware.

THANKS: weltwon for root & unroot method, codeworkx for the newer versions of CWM, count dooku for discovering than TW ROM's don't include a kernel the hard way, invisiblek for testing stock ROM on p5113, and all you devs who make custom ROM's and kernels.


----------



## novas242001 (Sep 10, 2012)

This is by far the best guide I've read on how to root/flash etc. etc. Thank you very much.


----------



## rem1010 (Nov 25, 2012)

*cwm-root-gtab2.zip in above post download is corrupt. Cannot find any valid downloads of file anywhere.*
*Someone please post a valid zip file or link to a valid zip file please.*


----------



## curlyfries1999 (Jan 5, 2013)

I followed all the steps for rooting exactly and when I had finished Superuser was installed. I went into Superuser's settings and pressed the update button but after the line 'Gaining root access...' it said 'fail!'. Please help.


----------

